# Good coverage for those driving part-time?



## Zardoz (Jan 8, 2017)

hey all , so i have been researching the different insurance options / carriers who will insure rideshare drivers . 

from checking these boards and calling different insurance brokers (tho honestly i am a little cautious about going thru a broker , cuz i get a feeling that they will add on fees , but correct me if i am wrong ) that the main providers that do -- in California at least -- are : allstate , CSE , farmers , state farm, and possibly USAA (altho you have to have a family member in the military to join that one ) .

my question is , i have heard that some insurers have an RSE / Rideshare Endorsement if you are only driving part-time ?? ( I think it is less than 30 percent of the time )

i mean , you would figure someone that is only driving 1-2 nights a week , 4-8 days a month would be less of an insurance risk than someone driving 5-6 days a week , 40+ hours (tho granted , if you're only driving weekend nights , that could also be considered a riskier time to drive , due to drunk drivers , etc).

just don't want to choose coverage and end up overpaying because the insurance co. assumes i'm driving all the time ...


----------

